# How much did your male GSD weigh at 9 months old?



## Kane12 (Mar 2, 2013)

And how old/much do they weigh now?

Sorry for the cliche question. Thanks!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Ranger is 9 months old and I think he weighs close to 70 lbs. I am guessing because he went to the vet a month and a half ago and he weighed 60 lbs. then.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Your going to get answers all over the board. I'm wondering the same as you, how much my girl will gain from now until she is fully done. She is on the small side. 8 months and about 45 pounds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

Leif weighed in around 65 lbs at 9 months old. He is now at 72 lbs at 11 months. He was the runt and only 14 lbs at 11 weeks when we got him home. He gained weight pretty steadily and the vet thinks he'll end up around 80 lbs by the time he's 2-3 years old.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is 9 months & 1 week. She weighs just over 60 pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

Zoey is 9 months exactly and she weighs about 52 lbs, she's on the smaller side too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Enzo is a week shy of 9 months and weighted 64lbs this morning.


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

umm about 38kg... maybe 39kg? so about 85lb. But he's MASSIVE. Really tall!


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

He's 10 months now and approx 45kg... which is about 99lb :S :|
And it's all muscle and fluffy hair! :S


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max was 82lbs at 9 months


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is four days shy of 9 months and he is 57.5 lbs


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

My boy is a little over 9 months weighs about 85 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MRaines24 (May 1, 2013)

ken k said:


> Max was 82lbs at 9 months


Thats how much my Ranger weighed in at today at 9 months! Curious as to what Max weighs now?


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jake weighed 40 kg at 9 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mark Khoury (May 10, 2014)

Rhaegar is 3 days short of 9 months and he weighs 35kg (about 77lbs)


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Irok is 8.5 months and 77lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Sinister is 7 months and about 70 pounds maybe a bit more! He is a big boy!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I think he was about 85 pounds at nine months. He's settled in a little under 95 pounds at 19 months, but I'm getting him back down to 90. He's a big boy and seems to be somewhat taller than most of his breeder's males.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

Bear was 14 months old when I got him and weighed in @ 72 lbs. Now he's 6 years old and weighs 109, and as most GSDs, very powerful


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Titan weighs 60lbs at 9 months


----------

